# I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP cars



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Micro Belt Fed Machine gun

Very cool little toy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

Oh my, now they can get those speeders and shoot them!

I like that, do they have a mg42 version?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

That thing is awesome! What is it, a .22?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

.22 LR, .17HRM


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

That's pretty cool. Would that be crowd control for ground hogs? :lol:


----------



## BOSCO5O (May 4, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

It's so cute, if you give it a few years it will grow up to be a M2 :BNANA:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

SWEEEEET!!!! irate:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

SOT II: I was under the impression that this type of machine gun/gatling gun was lawful (federally) as long as it was .22 short calibre...is that true?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

Gatling guns are legal as they are not considered machine guns. In the US caliber makes no difference as to machine gun or not...if more than one shot is fired with one pull of the trigger, it's a machine gun...the exemption is when a gun is double barreled and two shots are fired...but past that...no real exemptions.



dcs2244 @ Wed 29 Sep said:


> SOT II: I was under the impression that this type of machine gun/gatling gun was lawful (federally) as long as it was .22 short calibre...is that true?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

Thanks...wantta build a gat?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*



dcs2244 @ Wed 29 Sep said:


> Thanks...wantta build a gat?


Yeah that would be sort of fun...I've actually always dreamed of having a minigun in .22 LR.

http://www.machineguns.co.nz/movies/Gatling.mpg


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: I hear these are going to be front mounted on all MSP ca*

That is a sweet gun... I would be like a kid in a candy store if i got to shoot that thing. Very nice


----------

